# Long term site



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Looking for a campsite in Spain/Portugal to stay on most of the year or even permenent, Have shortl listed a few but would appreciate any other recommendations. Has to be within walking or cycling distance to beach 
Going to Spain April to June to view sites


----------



## legend654 (Mar 28, 2006)

Can't speak for Portugal. In Spain there are several along the bottom coast, our favourites being on the Costa Calida which is still relatively unspoilt. We have been staying at Camping Los Delfines in Puerto de Mazarron for the last three months and there are plenty of full timers/repeats here. Directly across the road is the beach. If you want a "luxury" pitch you get a large pitch with it's own private shower/toilet and 6 amp hookup. Prices reduce for longer stay. There are three other sites around town, one being in Bolnuevo, again next to the beach.

Other beach sites we have enjoyed are Camping Don Cactus, Camping L'Ametla.

Guy


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

That's a bit of a long coastline Patsy. However, approx midway between the two countries you could do worse than Camping 'La Rosaleda' at Conil De La Frontera. A popular and well run site on the edge of town and nearby beaches. Convenient for Cadiz. A much better site than most along the far south coast area.


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

ob1 I have sent you a PM


----------

